# Live charts (Price data)



## johnmwu3 (3 January 2006)

I'd really appreciate some help. I have done quite a bit of dabbling in ASX market, Can anyone point me in the direction of any good sites that have the live data or live charts?
 I live in Auckland. 
I got an online trading account. Any recommendations? 
Happy New Year everyone...lets hope 2006 brings some good fortune for us.


----------



## saichuen (3 January 2006)

*Re: Live charts( Price data)*

try http://www.incrediblecharts.com/

they have both the free and premium version.

cheers!


----------



## RichKid (3 January 2006)

johnmwu3 said:
			
		

> I'd really appreciate some help. I have done quite a bit of dabbling in ASX market, Can anyone point me in the direction of any good sites that have the live data or live charts?
> I live in Auckland.
> I got an online trading account. Any recommendations?
> Happy New Year everyone...lets hope 2006 brings some good fortune for us.




You usually have to pay for live prices but you can get delayed data from many sites including www.morrisonsecurities.com.au (free platform, thanks to Sails who introduced me to it). Do a search for 'free charting software/programmes' here on ASF for more- try the trading strategies and beginners forums for evalutaions of different sites. Comsec also has free membership which gives access to their basic software (www.commsec.com.au), not sure if you need to be an Australian resident though.


----------



## kaveman (3 January 2006)

You can get it using a program like QuoteTracker. The data feeds for this come from online brokers normally where you need an account. Although this is not normally a real problem.
QT has a free version that is quite good, and can be fed into a charting package like Amibroker to store the intraday history.


----------

